# Other likes/hates



## MattL (Feb 12, 2010)

What else other than fish does everyone like/hate ....


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There already is favorite food thread. And maybe a favorite car thread. 

Fish related or no? 

Fish-related, I hate how the water company can change sources, additives, or even target water parameters with no notice whatsoever. How many fish in the 80s died because an "attention fish keepers we will begin adding chloramine in 30 days letter" was too much trouble? I HATE FISH DISEASES. I love fish club. I hate popped seams. I hate black, bottle-brush algae.

Non-fish related: I hate bad spelling (though I am guilty of it). I hate software that does anything at all without asking for my permission, or asks and won't take no for an answer. I especially hate software that tries to get on the net before the network connection software loads. I hate software that doesn't uninstall completely. I hate KOOBFACE and idiot parents who click on random facebook videos after disabling the anti-virus software. I hate cleaning the litter box. I hate people who text and drive. I hate palmetto bugs. I love chocolate

Really this thread could easily get out of hand.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I like sex drugs and rock and roll, I hate christian BS and the BS you get from cops, if you are a cop and you are reading this you suck.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

i LOVE rock, metal, speed and goth, weed, scotch, redbull, listenin to music at levels that will prob drive my neighbors to an early grave, driving fast, powerful subs and amps.

i HATE the bull**************** i have to listen from "godly" priests, reformed alcoholics, ex pot heads, people tellin me what i should and shouldnt belive in, Missionary with more than just spreading the word of God up thier sleeves, reformary bullcrap and i TOTALLY DETEST people judgin me for my life or my lifestyle. its my money. how i spend it is my problem. not yours! DEAL WITH IT!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

This thread is so going to be deleted by the mods. MattL, try again, but be much more specific


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Likes:
Animals
History
A/V Technology
Coins
Bowling

Hates:
People who let cell phones dominate their life (especially while driving and this includes TEXTING)
Women who wear slipper boots with jeans tucked into them 
People who buy HDTVs and don't pay for HD service or have a Blu-ray player
Our President who is spending our country into oblivion

I think about covers it.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Like: Babies, kittens, albino checkered garter snakes, the USAF, reading, singing, dancing, Lady Gaga, spending time with my husband, TGI Friday's fried green beans with ranch, steak with ketchup, screamcore/metal/symphonic metal music, lazy Saturdays, horseback riding

Dislikes: Drinking, cigarette smoke, people who don't discipline their children and just ignore them when they act like little brats, Ugg boots (especially with miniskirts), Pepsi, seafood (except crab legs), people who blast their bass so loud our doorknocker rattles, people who put their cell phones on speakerphone and hold it a foot away from their face so everyone can hear their conversations


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I agree about USAF ( I am an Air Force vet). Where is my kiss???? I also agree about steak and ketchup but not together. LOL
I don't like pretty much everything Zakk said he did like and I like pretty much everything he doesn't like. LOL... I do like Zakk tho... He and I have had some pretty good conversations in the past. Welcome back Zakk.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

lol Ron you should just go walking around somewhere and say to every female you see, "I was in the AF and fought for your country, can I have a smooch?" and see what happens, lol 
And steak and ketchup together is epicly delicious... br00t makes fun of me for it but I don't care cause that's how I've always done it


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

hXcChic22 said:


> can I have a smooch?"


Works every time with my grand daughter ( about your age). I get a little kiss on the cheek. Life is great when you have a grand daughter.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

ron v said:


> Works every time with my grand daughter ( about your age). I get a little kiss on the cheek. Life is great when you have a grand daughter.


Aw that makes me miss my Papa AND my daddy 
I have only my husband's stepdad and father to cheek kiss


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Major dislike for Obama...


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Music likes, rock and roll, Italian godmetal, pirate metal, viking metal, terrorcore, speedcore, most techno,

Music dislikes, emo music and rap, any other genre not listed I neither Like or hate.

Movies/Television Likes, All Star Wars, All Star Treks, Family Guy, Simpsons, The Cleveleand show, Avatar(the movie not the nickelodeon series) Battlestar Galactica, most sci fi channel shows, south park, futurama, Colbert report, daily show with john stewarts, tosh.o, the Pjs, king of the hill, robot chicken, tombstone, and of course all the godfathers, and the goodfellas, and 300.

Social Likes, people who mind their own business, girls who actually have a brain and don't get by just on their looks, italian maffia(had some good ideas but were executed poorly), War veterans and people currently in the military.

Social Dislikes, Attention WH*RES, EMOS who have nothing better to do than to hate the world, Both republicans and democrats which will ruin this country with their child like politics and tunnel vision, 9 out of every 10 people I meet.

Movies/Television Dislikes the the list is too big


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmm..this is actually a bit difficult...my brain is not so organized that i could list by category..
likes..and dislikes.. thick medium rare steaks..no condiments..i will only put catsup on a well done steak.good foods..made from scratch..not processed crap.ice cream..
women with an IQ above 10.(a rare thing)..people who respect others..understand and obey the laws.some folks believe that they are so special that laws don't apply to them..those that respect the beliefs of their fellow man..folks that have a genuine sense of humor..i like fish...fishing..nature and all of her creatures..comedies and romance..educational and informational programs..art and music...with some exceptions......i like guns and knives and their history.and to what artistic levels they have been taken.beautiful cars and beautiful women(but i don't want one)

there's a bunch of other stuff but i can't remember them all...this will have to do.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

hXcChic22 said:


> Ugg boots (especially with miniskirts)


I'm sure you have to worry about seeing this a whole lot, lol. I know I don't mix my uggs and my miniskirts . jkjk

Any how If I see someone in a miniskirt i'm probably not going to care about what shoes they have on. 

Likes: Fish(swimmy kind and fried), Mac and Cheese, Rodents, Herps, Mac and Cheese, Trucks, Sleep, Mac and Cheese, Obama's... Assassinator, The South, Confederate Flags, Mac and Cheese, Belt Buckles, o yeah did I mention Mac and cheese? 

Dislikes: Obama, Messes (even though i'm messy and lazy), Chickens that look at me funny, I'm to lazy to go on...


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Cacatuoides said:


> I'm sure you have to worry about seeing this a whole lot, lol. I know I don't mix my uggs and my miniskirts . jkjk
> 
> Any how If I see someone in a miniskirt i'm probably not going to care about what shoes they have on.


In my experience, most girls that wear Uggs and miniskirts have neither the good sense God gave fish or the good looks to match. :chair: They're usually muffintopp-y and have fat legs and the Uggs just make them look all short and stumpy. There's a reason you shouldn't wear bulky crap on your feet if you're trying to show off your legs... they make them look shorter. 
I know this, I took modeling classes


----------

